# Intel desktop board D945P SN



## pc-tech (Nov 18, 2007)

Brand new in box
takes intel pentium D processor


ATX Form Factor
Supports 1066/800/533MHz System Bus
Supports Dual-Channel DDR2 667/533/400 SDRAM memory
PCI Express x16 Graphics Connector
Intel HD Audio (enables 5.1 Surround Sound)
Supports Intel EM64T
has all software and parts
has 1 lan built in 
1 firewire connector built in
4 usb (max of eight)
audio
parralel
lolo
2 pci express x1 connectors 4 pci connectors
ATA 100/66 Connector
4 gig max
opened but never used

make me an offer


----------



## pc-tech (Nov 18, 2007)

http://aolsearcht7.search.aol.com/aol/imageDetails?invocationType=imageDetails&query=Intel%C2%AE+Desktop+Board+D945PSN&img=http%3A%2F%2Fcache-www.intel.com%2Fcd%2F00%2F00%2F22%2F22%2F222216_222216.gif&site=&host=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.intel.com%2Fcd%2Fchannel%2Freseller%2Femea%2Feng%2Fproducts%2Fdesktop%2Fbdb%2Fd945psn%2Ffeature%2Findex.htm&width=81&height=102&thumbUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fimages-partners-tbn.google.com%2Fimages%3Fq%3Dtbn%3AvqiwAPB9JdfaAM%3Acache-www.intel.com%2Fcd%2F00%2F00%2F22%2F22%2F222216_222216.gif&b=image%3Fquery%3DIntel%25C2%25AE%2520Desktop%2520Board%2520D945PSN

here is the link/pic


----------



## pc-tech (Dec 4, 2007)

bump


----------

